# I hate my new (now old) vet!



## letter4tony (Jan 30, 2009)

So the weekend doctor gave Mochi lepto, when I insisted NOT to, but she said I should, and I said no, and she said I should, and I still said I want to know waht's going in and out of his body and I don't want Lepto, and she insisted I get it because of the environment in NY, but I live in the city anyway.

So sigh.. she gave him Lepto... I don't want to call them out or anything, but I hope nobody goes to this vet, because they ended up putting revolution on my bill when I didn't want it because I already have frontline. :blabla::blabla:

So now I'm trying to get the records from them and go to Dr Miller at Carnagy Hill in the city who is much better, and use the excuse that I'm registering him for puppy class and they need it for records :gossip: but they still haven't faxed it yet :blabla::blabla::blabla:

On a similar topic, Mochi hasn't been himself lately, he's been a little less energetic, either due to the heat or whatever. He had his last visit on the 8/1, and just last night we noticed he was lethargic and didn't want to climb up or down the stairs and wasn't as energetic and playful during our playing sessions... sigh.

Should I finish up with the lepto boosters or not give it to him again when I go to the new vet?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

If you don't want to give him Lepto, why would you get the booster?


----------



## letter4tony (Jan 30, 2009)

He recieved the first part of Lepto, isn't there another? I recall the vet saying he'd have to return for it. I just want to make sure it's okay to just stop.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I flatly refused to give Lepto on the advice of the breeder and everyone else I know who has a hav, or bichon. I wouldn't give another, but ask your new vet.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Nope, no Lepto here. Not now, not ever. Remember you are Mochi's only advocate, you've got to stand up for him and what you think is best. Don't let anyone talk you into something you don't agree with. Even if it is a vet...
If I were you, I'd go stand at their counter and not move until they gave me copies of the records. But, that's me and how I work.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

letter4tony said:


> He recieved the first part of Lepto, isn't there another? I recall the vet saying he'd have to return for it. I just want to make sure it's okay to just stop.


Yes, there is a booster, but still... if you don't want him to have Lepto, you wouldn't want to continue injecting him with it. It just doesn't make sense.

By the way, I'm sure your vet felt compelled to push Leptoprosis because is zoonotic (can pass from animals to humans).


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm sorry about your experience with your vet. That can be so tough! Dr. Miller was my vet (not anymore because we moved to Brooklyn) and I can 100% recommend him. He's amazing and very well experienced AND he listens to you when you tell him what you want. A wonderful vet. I would say, though, to make sure that you only get Dr. Miller when going to his practice - I've had run ins with another of the vets in his office though I couldn't say enough good things about Dr. Miller.


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Some vets push the Lepto because they already have the 4-way and 5-way vaccines in stock and don't purchase without the Lepto. It is not financially feasible for them to say "oh okay, you don't want the Lepto, I will get a one time vaccine just for you". So, and trust me this has happened to a couple of my puppy buyers before, the vet tells them they are not going to give them Lepto, but they DO and then it's too late. 
Do not booster him with something you didn't want in the first place. Trust your own instinct and the advice you have received from your breeder and others on this and other lists, and don't let anyone convince you to do differently.
And yes, I'd do what Leslie says. I'd park myself at the reception and NOT leave until I have my papers in hand.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd's breeder advised me not to give Lepto and so when I went into my Vet for his vaccinations I was ready to fight about it with her if needed but my Vet was well informed and told me that Lepto wasn't safe to give small breeds and so there wasn't a problem. 
Finding a Vet that works with you is so important.
I love mine and trust her but if I disagree or have questions regarding any of her decisions I always stand up for what I believe is the best thing for my pets health and safety.
I look at my kids and pets healthcare the same way..if they can't speak for themselves we as their guardians have to advocate for them.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

No Lepto given here ever-I stopped it after the very first shot-infact I only titer now-rabies is the only shot the "kids" get and that is because it's a required shot here. I would change vet's if mine did not listen to me.

I have three super vets-infact one just went to bat for Frannie yesterday. We did a x-ray on Friday of her heart. My vet sent it out to be checked and the guy who reviewed it called and said Frannie needed to be on meds to prevention CHF-my vet called him and told him there was no way to prevent CHF so just what did he mean. Waiting to hear from my vet in re of this last call.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Sarah (Sep 1, 2008)

First things first, go to your "new" vet and have them check him out. Try seeing if you have a repro vet. They seem to be more caring and less aggressive on injecting crap our pets dont need. 

Second, have your new vet req the docs. They will get them within 7 days. Typically, if its not an emergency, and you ask for copies, it will take weeks. So its not worth it. Go through the new vet. 

Third, when the dr insists on doing something you DONT want to do, whether this is for human or do, walk out of the office. Your not under arrest. And if you feel like they are putting you under pressure to do something you dont feel comfortable in doing... walk out. Grab your cell phone, and act like you have an important phone call you need to take, and walk out with your dog and never return. 

Most vets are stupid and think animals should have all these drugs in them. Drugs that we dont give humans, so why should animals who typically stay in side on our laps? Now, if you have a dog you go hiking with, or something, then yes, im sure there are a few things you should give him/her. But really, I wouldnt bother.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

My vet was in complete agreement with not giving Milo Lepto.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

I called my vet today after reading this thread. I was worried because Toby has had all his shots (he's 4.5 months), and I didn't even know if he had a lepto or corona shot (how pathetic a puppy mom am I?). Anyway, I was told my vet doesn't give either of those shots to havanse, and other specific breeds, unless asked. So, Toby hasn't had either. I was glad to hear that. 

I'm so grateful for this forum!


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

My old vet sold his practice just before my last dog died, and when I decided to get Mojo, well in advance of Mojo's arrival I interviewed the new vet to make sure I liked him and that he would be on the same page with me regarding vaccinations and other issues.

There was never any question that Mojo would get anything more than the 2-way vaccine, and my new vet has been fully supportive of whatever decision I make regarding Mojo's care. He tells me what he recommends and why, but then tells me whatever I want to do is fine with him, he is not the police. If I choose not to do rabies, even though it's required by law, he will abide by my decision.

That's what you look for in a vet, preferably BEFORE you get your puppy. NEVER be intimidated into doing something you don't want. Don't give lepto, and REALLY, REALLY don't give coronavirus. And don't use a vet who isn't very familiar with the Havanese breed.


----------

